# How much to feed?



## Peanut1 (Dec 11, 2010)

Hi,

I was wondering how much we should be feeding our chihuahua Peanut? She will be 11 weeks old this Friday. The breeder gave us a bag of dried food that we soak in water and I have bought Bakers complete puppy food that we are gradually mixing with the puppy food that we got with her but we are unsure about how much she should be eating.
I have looked around this site and I was looking for advice on what weight of food I should be feeding per day? I have been soaking a handful of dried food that she eats split into 3 or 4 feeds per day.

I have also given her sardines on occasion and we have just bought raw mince for her too.

She is really greedy and eats everything we put in front of her so I am worried she is getting too much or maybe too little? We gave her a bacon flavour teething bone and she demolished that too 

I just want to make sure we don't end up with a chunky chihuahua!

Thanks in advance for any info given,

Brian and Michelle.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I would get her off the Bakers,not a good food


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I agree bakers is a very low quality food she is unlikely to do well on it as it's basically fillers and additives! Have a look on dogfoodanalysis.com there is write up there's some far better foods out there if you want to stick with kibble orijen is a good one if you want to go even better ziwipeak is fantastic as are other pre made or dehydrated raw products (they are species appropriate basically have meat organs bone etc in them) or you could go for prey model raw which IMO is the best diet for our little carnivores!!

I think you will be shocked at what poor quality bakers is you're dog will have huge stools a dull coat and stink of dog.

Amount wise will depend on how much your puppy weighs.

We love pictures here by the way!!


----------



## Peanut1 (Dec 11, 2010)

Hi, there are pics of her here:- http://www.chihuahua-people.com/newbie-corner/57653-new-glasgow.html

Bakers food was recommended to us as well but I don't want a dog that does huge stools, has a dull coat and stinks of dog! She has only been getting it for 2 days so I will ditch the rest and check out the other stuff you recommended.

Thanks!
Brian.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh she is so so so cute!! Shell change a lot hopefully she will keep her mask it's too cute 

Have a look on that dog food analysis site basically anything you can buy in a supermarket is a no go the ingredients are shocking if you search on the threads here you will find a lot of info some even have euthanised pets in the food it's disgusting!! 

The cost of the food initially seems like a lot but you feed far less of the high quality foods as they have no grains/fillers in and the nutritional value is far better!! 

Whatever you decide if you can stomach it and I know some are really funny about it give her a few raw meaty bone meals a week it will help clean her teeth and get er puppy teeth out as they are litter buggers to get out and will also stimulate her mind!!

Good luck let us know what you decide


----------



## Peanut1 (Dec 11, 2010)

Does this look ok? ORIJEN Puppy Food: Great Deals on ORIJEN Dog Food at zooplus

Can I ask what you mean raw meaty bone meals? Do you mean just buy her some bones from the butchers? If so I have no problem with that.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Orijen is probably the best kibble you can feed a lot of people here feed it I've never fed is as I've always done raw so have no actual experience but everyone who has used it here has had good results

Whilst she's little 1/3 of a chicken wing should suffice as a meal replacement you can feed chicken bones as long as they are raw, I've also used pork ribs but the young ones sometimes struggle to get through the bone

Bone in breast is very good too I chop and change mine all the time but it's really good for getting their teeth clean


----------



## Peanut1 (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks for that. I'll order a bag tonight and see how she likes it.

I didn't know she could eat raw raw chicken and bones. I'll get her some of those too.

Thanks again for the info.
Brian & Michelle.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Be careful with raw! Do your research. Don't just give her a chicken bone and not watch her. You have to hold it so she dosen't choke. Never feed cooked bones either, which you probably already know. Just wanted to make sure you did. Your pup is so cute!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Look in the raw section here there's a lot of raw feeders on here quite a few videos and pictures too haha


----------



## Peanut1 (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks again for the info given, really appreciated.


----------



## Peanut1 (Dec 11, 2010)

I managed to find a local supplier of Orijen and Peanut is now eating this. She seems to love it!

Thanks again for the advice,
Brian.


----------

